# PC Spiele gut und günstig einkaufen ?



## VIRUS114 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
sicher haben einige von euch Spiele auch Online gekauft und eben diese per download bezogen da es einfach schneller , leichter und einfach bequemer ist als zum Laden zu fahren.
Ich habe schnell erkannt das Steam eine der größten plattformen ist um Spiele zu Kaufen und da Steam super möglichkeiten bietet Spiele zu erwerben (Angebote . etc ) dachte ich mir eben auch das Steam günstig ist , so gut wie jeden Monat gibt es ein Event zur zeit noch die Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis zum 5.Januar mit Angeboten bis zu -75% das hört sich am anfang richtig gut an.
Da denk man sich doch : WoW sind das gute Angebote Steam ist einfach Klasse mit seinen Aktionen danke das die ihre Spiele so billig verkaufen.
So bin ich nun eine geraume zeit durchs leben geschlendert bis mich Origin traf , sicher werden einige sagen : Ihh Origin wie kannst du nur , das ist doch der letzte dreck ^_^.
Doch hier beginnt meine Geschichte , ich habe angefangen Spiele bei Steam und Origin zu vergleichen der Preis machts aus ob Steam oder Origin egal ich möchte nichts extra zahlen damit Steam oder Origin die fetten gewinne einfährt und wir konsumenten über den Tisch gezogen werden.
Ich kenne viele die sich Spiele nicht leisten können da sie glauben das es nur Steam, Amazon Saturn und Mediamarkt gibt um Spiele zu kaufen daher möchte ich euch Anregen Preise zu vergleichen , ich möchte keinen überreden sein ach geliebtes Steam, Origin oder was auch immer zu verlassen wer möchte kann seinem anbieter
treu bleiben.
Natürlich ist auch ein kleiner aufwand nötig um Spiele mit günstigem Preis zu finden aber rechtfertigt ein aufwand von 5 min und ein Preislicher unterschied 
von einem Anbieter zum anderen von bis zu 70% nicht solch einen kleinen aufwand ?.
Um mir eben mit den 70% die ich gespart habe wieder ein anderes Spiel kaufen zu können ?

Starten wir doch einfach mal mit einigen Spielen die ich mir dieses Jahr noch gekauft habe.
Ich habe dabei auch einen *Keyhänder (Wurde von einer Gaming Internetseite empfohlen und ist auch Partner dieser) *in anspruch genommen der mir empfohlen wurde mit diesem hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme und habe auch nichts negatives gehört.
Ich werde aber auch Steam , Origin, Amazon und Uplay auflisten wenn es möglich ist , natürlich gibt es noch mehr Online Stores der Hersteller und sicher werden hier noch welche aufgelistet von euch aber ich beschränke mich auf die Online Stores die ich selber kenne.

Ich liste euch nun Spiele auf die ich mir in den letzten monaten gekauft habe mit dem kaufpreis um euch zu zeigen das es auch billiger geht.
Dabei ist deutlich zu sehen das ich alle Spiele beim Keyhändler gekauft habe , ich werden diesen Keyhändler nicht beim Namen nennen da es angeblich verpönt ist
in solchen Stores zu kaufen. ( Per PM kann ich euch den namen nennen wenn es erlaubt ist wenn nicht werde ich es unterlassen , bitte um antwort eines Admin ^^ )
Ich möchte auch keinen dazu bewegen in solchen Stores zu kaufen oder auch diese bis zum himmel zu loben überall wird es schwarze schafe geben.
Starten wir nun mit der Preisliste.

Uplay wird auch aufgelistet eigener Store von Ubisoft in diesem ist es mögich Inhalte für Spiele kostenlos freizuschalten ( durch durchspielen des Spiels) die man in Uplay fremden Stores nicht erhalten kann.
Z.b 
Far Cry 3 (Bonus Missionen , Waffen, Tattoos,)
Assassins Creed3 (Enzio´s Montur aus Brotherhood, Exklusive Profil-Opjekte)
usw 

Nun aber zu den Spielen:

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 
für 41,49&#8364; gekauft im Keystore
Steam : 59,99&#8364; zur zeit für 49,79&#8364; 
Amazon: 53,97&#8364; + 5&#8364; für Spezialversand für Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe


Far Cry3 
für 21,39&#8364; gekauft im Keystore
Steam: 49,99 &#8364;
Amazon: 48,97&#8364; + + 5&#8364; für Spezialversand für Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe
Uplay:59,90

Rayman Origins
für 13,99&#8364; gekauft bei Amazon als Download
Steam : 29,99&#8364; zur Zeit für 19,49&#8364;
Uplay:14,95&#8364;

Dragon Age Origins
für 9,99&#8364; bei Origin 
Steam 29,99&#8364; für Zeit für 14,99&#8364;
Amazon: 11,99&#8364;

Ich könnt die Liste noch erweitern doch macht es keinen sinn selber vergleich ist angesagt für den der wirklich sparen möchte.
Uplay, Steam, Amazon, Origin und all die anderen Onlinestores die es gibt helfen uns geld zu sparen für die die es möchten und jeder weiß das 2012 ein Jahr
gewesen ist in dem man von der masse an spielen erschlagen wurde.
Ich bin bis jetzt mit meinen Einkäufen zufrieden gewesen Preis und Servic der Anbieter TOP.
Natürlich sind die Preisunterschiede von Anbieter zu Anbieter logisch Hersteller die ihre eigenen Spiele im Shop verkaufen und die Keystore händler die ihre Keys im Ausland billig einkaufen.
Dieser beitrag ist nur für die gedacht die nicht so viel geld in der Tasche haben aber auf den luxus Spiele nicht verzichten möchten.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch anderen Online Stores auflisen würdet und eure erfahrungen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen ^_^


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

Was ist ein "Keyhänder"?


Außer die günstigsten Angebote hier zu posten, fällt mir keine Diskussionsgrundlage ein, von daher weiß ich nicht ob dieser Thread soviel Sinn macht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Thread Sinn macht. Wenn man günstig Keys kaufen will, sollte man halt Google nutzen und selbst vergleichen.

(Um noch was zum "Thema" zu posten, ich kaufe 90 % meiner Spiele bei Gamekeyz.biz . 1A Service, und die Preise sind wirklich gut.)


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollten Keyhändler verpönt sein? Es kommt halt auch drauf an, was der Händler sonst so für Ware anbietet.

Nenn doch einfach mal den Keyhändler, sonnst hättest du auch schreiben können: Downloadplattform 1, Downloadplattform 2 und Versandhandel 1, Versandhandel 2. 

Ich verweise aber auch mal auf: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202101-der-schnaeppchen-tread/page__view__findpost__p__3336708


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

http://www.greenmangaming.com

schlägt atm viele steam preise mit seinen rabatt plus rabatt coupon

dort habe ich specops für 4 euro bekommen, alan wake für 3 euro, borderlands 2 seasonpass für 10 euro - mechromancer dlc für 4 euro, alpha protocol für 3 euro
dann hatten die noch dishorned,xcom für 17,50€

ansonsten amazon.com und deren blackfriday und winterangebot mit kreditkarte und borderlinx adresse teilweise geniale angebote und durch $ zu € nochmal 30% rabatt

vor gamersgate muss ich derzeit warnen die haben fehler mit ihrer shopsoftware du kaufst was bezahlst es und ein tag später wird es entfernt weil preisfehler und kriegst geld zurück


----------



## VIRUS114 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich kaufe bei Gameladen.de
Und eigentlich ist dieser Thread gedacht um andere leute zu Informieren das es eben anders geht.
Danke @Wyrnn für die gepostete Internetseite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.greenmangaming.com
> 
> schlägt atm viele steam preise mit seinen rabatt plus rabatt coupon
> 
> ...



hmm also Far Cry würde mich interessieren. Kostet bei deinem Link aber die vollen 50€. Bei g2play.net, wo ich gerne kaufe, nur 23€. Man kann sich Steam spiele auch ertraden für wenig Geld oder andere Spiele hier http://www.steamtrades.com/forum


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

jo farcry3 gibts ausser auf gamekey seiten noch kein billiges angebot  und selbst da verlangen die noch bis zu 25 euro

http://www.wowhd.de/games/far-cry-3-pc/dp/27836411#bc=988b retail farcry 3 

wenn du 4 bis 6 wochen warten kannst - wird halt direkt von hong kong verschickt 

wie läuft das eingentlich bei den steamtrades ab ? dieses connect mit steam scheint mir bissel suspekt - ist da nicht mein steam login angreifbar dadurch ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Dezember 2012)

> ...sicher haben einige von euch Spiele auch Online gekauft und eben diese per download bezogen da es einfach schneller , leichter und einfach bequemer ist als zum Laden zu fahren.



Es sei den deine Internetverbindung ist langsam und du hast keine Lust ein Spiel (heutzutage im Schnitt größer als 5G den halben Tag lang aus dem Internet zu saugen. Da fahr ich lieber 5 Minuten einkaufen und hab das Spiel als DvD mit Verpackung. 
Wobei die Preise bei Keyhändlern echt verdammt gut sind.


----------



## Xidish (30. Dezember 2012)

Sorry,

nur da fahre ich auch lieber die Spiele einkaufen, anstatt unter den teilweise oben genannten Begriffen zu suchen.
Schnell ist da wer mal auf einer unseriösen Seite gelandet.

Ich habe eben mal nach Keystore gesucht. 
Und da tummeln sich schon gleich zu Beginn unter dem Begriff sehr viele nichtvertrauenswürdige Seiten.

Daher würde ich oben im Eingangspost mal den Begriff Keystore wieder rausnehmen und direkt die Seitennamen reinschreiben!

Außerdem scheinen mir bei der obigen Auswahl auch nicht immer die optimalsten Preise zu stehen.
Habe schon billigere seröse Angebote gesehen.
Und dazu kommt noch, daß sich Preise auch noch verändern werden.

Daher sollte jeder sich selber vor dem Einkauf über den aktuellen Preis informieren!

greetz


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wie läuft das eingentlich bei den steamtrades ab ? dieses connect mit steam scheint mir bissel suspekt - ist da nicht mein steam login angreifbar dadurch ?



Das ist sicher. So ziemlich jede trading Seite oder Forum, die/das etwas mit Steam zu tun hat funktioniert mit diesem login through steam. Du machst einen Trade auf und schreibst was du willst und hast. Es werden meist Spiele gegen andere Spiele getradet oder eben mit Steam Wallet/Paypal


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und wieder hast Du eine *nich*t vertrauenswürdige Seite gepostet!
> 
> Daher mein Rat: Finger weg davon!



Im Netz ist gar nichts vertrauenswürdig. Ich hab schon oft Keys von irgendwelchen Seiten gekauft, die nicht gerade seriös wirkten. Aber lieber hab ich das Risiko gewagt 20.- für nix investiert zu haben, als 70 auf Steam oder sogar 90 im Laden. Ich hatte bisher einmal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, sonst ist alles easy. Hab meinen Battle.net Account noch und hab nie falsche Keys bekommen. 

Man muss sich halt informieren und nicht blindlings loskaufen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (31. Dezember 2012)

Funktioniert halt nur für PC Spiele. Teilweise gehen auch die RU Keys mit Österreichischen Account. Aber wäre echt klasse, wenn man neue Xbox 360 Spiele auch günstig Ordern könnte.


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Es werden keine Links geduldet, auf denen Ingamewährungen gegen Echtgeld verkauft werden, da dies von den ABGs von WoW nicht erlaubt ist. Deswegen unterbindet buffed die Verbreitung dieser Links. Das Linken von normalen Keysellern hat damit nichts zu tun. Wer sagt hier das der TE minderjährig ist? Warum sollte man jemanden keine Seiten empfehlen, wo er Spiele um einiges billiger bekommt?


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2013)

Was ich halt nicht verstehe ist, dass die Leute wie die Doofen ihre Keys bei Seiten kaufen die Ingame Gold vertickern, und sich dann wundern dass sie mit Goldwerbung zugespammed werden, Bot-Gruppen rumrennen oder dioe Inagme-"Wirtschaft" vor die Hunde geht.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Januar 2013)

Bitte auf Seiten verzichten, die allen Anschein nach unseriös sind oder dubiose Quellen haben. Danke.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Januar 2013)

Für mich ist es wichtig, dass ich keine Vollpreistitel mehr kaufe. Ich habe erkannt, dass man vor allem bei Spielen nur ein wenig warten muss, und schon ist der Preis rapide gesunken. 
Das beste Beispiel ist hierfür Steam. Portal 2 hat zum Start glaube ich 50 € oder sogar über 50 € gekostet. Schon kurze Zeit später hat man es für Lau bekommen.
Deshalb hab ich jetzt für meinen Teil die Geduld, ein wenig zu warten, bis ich mir ein Spiel kaufe. Oder eben in diesen ganzen Sales und Aktionswochen. 

Ich bin dadurch auch mehr zum "digitalen Käufer" mutiert. Damit meine ich, dass ich kaum noch Spielehüllen rumfliegen habe. Natürlich spart es eine Menge Platz, aber dann gibt es doch schon das eine oder andere Spiel, welches ich mir bei Amazon oder im Laden meines Vertrauens kaufe, weil ich für dieses Spiel eine Hülle möchte und es ins Regal stellen will.


----------



## Dominau (22. März 2013)

Ich schieb den Thread mal schnell wieder hoch.

Hab eine Frage, geht zwar nicht direkt um PC-Spiele aber einen neuen Thread aufmachen möcht ich deswegen nicht.

Kennt jemand von euch vllt eine Seite auf der man günstig PS3 Spiele und/oder Bluray's kaufen kann?
Für Blurays benutz ich meinstens Amazon. Dort gibt es eine Kategorie für Bluray's unter 10€, einige Sonderangebote und außerdem noch Angebote, wo man die
Bluray's günstiger bekommt wenn man gleich mehr holt.

Bei PS3 Spielen schau ich erstmal in Mediamarkt, Gamestop, etc um zu schauen wie da die Preise sind.
Und wenn ich es im Internet nicht günstiger finde, da wirds auch dann dort gekauft.


Ich frag mich einfach obs vielleicht Seiten gibt auf denen es das ganze auch günstiger gibt. Gerade bei Bluray's. Da hab ich zwar schon eine Seite gefunden auf der
die günstigen Deals für aufgelistet werden, da ist aber selten was dabei was mich intressiert.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (23. März 2013)

Ein guter Tipp wäre, Amazon Italien oder Ebay. Da gibt es ab und an gewaltige Preis Unterschiede!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. März 2013)

http://www.mydealz.de/category/videospiele-filme-musik/ tragen eigentlich imemr gute deals zusammen


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2013)

Hab auf mydealz direkt mal ein angebot gefunden wo ich zugeschlagen hab. Danke für die Seite. 
Auf Amazon Italien und Ebay werd ich in zukunft auch mal schauen wenn ich mir wieder was bestellen möchte, danke.


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

PC Spiele kauf ich mir den Key, denn alles andere kann ich runterladen und wenn ich 10€ spare..
Ansonsten Amazon oder Ebay.
Da kriegt man immer was günstiges!


----------

